# Venting about nurse at my clinic



## ICSIPixieGirl (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry just doing a bit of venting about my clinic.  I was made to feel very stupid by the nurse doing my follie count scan when I mentioned that at 42 I could possibly have 3 embryos transfered.  She basically said not a chance, only in very exceptional circumstances, she said because I have had a successful icsi 5 years ago and I had gestational diabetes I will have one transfered and she will write that in my notes for the consultant to see, I was fuming to say the least, was she coughing up the six grand for our treatment!!!!  As it turned out only one embryo from 20 fertilised with another resurrecting the next day, which wasn't good.  So in the end I had two transfered one 3 cell and the slow fertiliser which was 2 cell.  Just had bfn and will be demanding answers from consultant at follow up appt.  question is should I complain about this nurses attitude or just let it go, I still feel cross about it but in the end her opinion didn't affect the outcome.  Opinion welcome


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Was it up to the nurse to influence a decision on embryo transfer numbers anyway?  Surely that's just for the consultant?  Though if he said only one/two then perhaps you would have ended up arguing with him or her as well so that would be no better anyway.  I would ask about how many you can have transferred before deciding on a clinic if that's important to you, so that you don't have to have this battle, because tx is stressful enough as it is, we shouldn't be fighting all the time.


----------



## ICSIPixieGirl (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks urban girl      Last time I had 2 embryos transfered so I expected two but casually brought up the number three which I assumed was the norm for my age group, didn't necessarily want three but would have considered it if I had 3 poor quality embryos.  I'm not the kind of person who goes in all guns blazing demanding this that and the other but to be told just one and absolutely no argument did annoy me when some people have two top blasts transfered at other clinics.  hmm will make consultant tell me in black and white for next time.........  X.


----------



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

that sounds rather upsetting.  i would be tempted to raise it, not in a 'this woman is a ^&*&' way but in the way of 'i would have appreciated the discussion about embryo numbers earlier in the process as having 2 or 3 was important to me so having the conversation in the way it happened was distressing'

you have the chance to talk it through without putting anyone's back up, but they get the message that it was insensitive and upsetting in the way that it was done.


----------



## ICSIPixieGirl (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks stumpy, wishing you all the luck in the world for your otd.  X


----------



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

thank you! x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i would raise it and ask if it was a local clinic policy that she was reiterating, and therefore should you be looking for another clinic to work with 9they won't want to loose your money!) or say it is yours and the consultants decision?
L


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just want to say, though it's prob not much help, but although so far the nurses I've met, have been quite nice some more than others, I still feel like they are in a rush etc. In that sort of job( and I know it must be hard work) you would expect them to always be very caring towards the patient, as it's so pyhsically and emotionally draining etc. I found the worst are the gynocoligests. ( really sorry about my terrible spelling!)


----------

